# NC-Gaston-Gorgeous Golden Ret. dies 11/3??



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Will be rescued...NC-Gaston-Gorgeous Golden Ret. dies 11/3??*

PTS 11/3 #7744 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14869256&mtf=1
Golden Retriever
Large Young Female Dog Pet ID: 7744 Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About PTS 11/3 #7744This animal will be available for adoption on 10/20. Adoptions are first come first served.

We are a group of volunteers that try to help the dogs/cats at Gaston County get into rescues and adoptable homes, but we don't work at the shelter and don't usually have a lot of information on the animals (unfortunately). Animal Control employees do not do a thorough evaluation of the animal or a vet check and we can only guess as to what breed we think the animal might be - practically no animals come into this shelter with pedigrees, so there is no guarantee on animals being a specific or advertised breed. We just try to get their info out so people learn about them. 

The animal you are referencing was slated for the adoption floor by animal control personnel upon intake. Animals slated for the adoption floor can be adopted through normal Animal Control adoption procedures on their release date (see Animal Control website below for release date of animal and adoptable/other status). Animals are adopted out first come first serve and there is a $90 fee for dogs and $75 fee for cats which includes spay or neuter, vaccinations, h/w test for dogs, FeLk test for cats and deworming. Dogs will be brought to a Gaston County vet and picked up from there. Process is outlined on the Gaston County Animal Control website (see link below). Animals slated for adoption can be euthanized 10 days after adoption/release date and can be pulled by 501c3 rescues at no charge at that time. 

You can visit the animal anytime before it's PTS/release date at Gaston County Animal Control. The shelter is open daily from 11am - 5pm and the first Saturday of the month. There are directions posted on this site: http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/animalcontrol/HoursContactDirections.HTM. Adoption procedures are posted here: http://www..co.gaston.nc.us/animalcontrol/PetAdoption.htm. List of available dogs and their status are posted here: http://egov2.co.gaston.nc.us/AnimalWebPub/hknlinq.aspx. Animals marked as "Adoptable" are adoptable through Animal Control via the procedures outlined above. Animals marked as "Others" must be adopted via an Animal League of Gaston County Volunteer.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14869256&mtf=1
Thank you for inquiring if you have more questions you can talk to the Animal Control Adoption folks at 704-922-8677. My Contact InfoGaston County Animal Control 
Dallas, NC 
704-922-8677 option #4 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=NC278


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Unbelievable. I only remember Fostermom as being in NC.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I emld. a few of the NC Golden Ret. Rescues.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

So beautiful. So sad.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rescue sometimes really stinks. How does a rescuer pick and choose. Just too many dogs in need. I hope someone steps forward and helps.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I want him, but I can't. I'm done for a while after this day.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I emailed our rescue intake person to see if they already know about this girl.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you Merlin's Mom. I'm hoping this will be one of those dogs that gets adopted or is already being considered by a rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Zerrow from NEUSE RIVER GOLDEN RET. Rescue emld me and said THE Charlotte rescue will be getting her.
here is what they said:
This dog will be taken care of by the Charlotte group. 

What confuses me(Karen) about the post is saying she is avail. on Oct. 20, but Put To Sleep date is Nov. 3rd. I would not assume she has until Nov. 3rd.

I certainly would not hurt for this girl to have a backup rescue just in case Charlotte is unable to get her out.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't get too many rescues involved if the Charlotte rescue has already said they will take her. It gets too confusing. Then no one shows up.

The shelters sometimes have a holding period. After the holding period they only give the dogs a few days to be adopted before being put down.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Gaston county shelter is pretty hard to work with, but the charlotte rescue is already on it. Apparently they offer to the public first, rescues second.....so not sure how they handle it, but they always get them!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks Merlin's Mom*

Thanks Merlins Mom-I am a worry wart and never seem to be able to relax until the baby is out of the kill shelter!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Rescue groups*



Merlins mom said:


> Gaston county shelter is pretty hard to work with, but the charlotte rescue is already on it. Apparently they offer to the public first, rescues second.....so not sure how they handle it, but they always get them!


 
I'm with CFGRR we pull from area shelters along the Coastal Counties of NC. The shelters we pull from, most of them make CFGRR wait until the public has an opportunity to adopt first- it can be up to 7 days.
Some of the other area shelters are a FIRST COME basis regardless if CFGRR has called and wants to take a Golden into Rescue. Whoever shows up first with the pull fee in hand gets the dog. We can only hope when we don't get the dog, that it is adopted by a good family and will be cared for properly.


----------

